# Speedport und messenger



## Passer (19. Februar 2006)

Tagchen zusammen,

seit etwa einem Monat habe ich ein Speedport w500v und einige Probleme mit dem Yahoo und MSN Messenger.

Einloggen geht problemlos, auch die anderen Funktionen funktionieren ohne Spielereien am Router vornehmen zu müssen.

Allerdings gehen bei MSN Nachrichten an mich verloren. Ebenso bei Yahoo. Jedoch werden diese dort nach einiger Zeit auf einmal nachgeliefert (einige Minuten später).

Ich habe diesbezüglich auch schon erfolglos gegoogelt.

Weiss jemand Rat?

MfG
Passer


----------



## puetz (29. März 2006)

Vielleicht solltest du mal an dem Speedport die Ports freischalten.


----------



## Passer (31. März 2006)

Sind sie bereits


----------

